# Old Canadian made speaker



## epis

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for help identifying old Alnico 15" speaker, most likely Marsland.
Frame is marked DWE1 and there is mark on the cone 23 15F03-1.
Speaker's impedance is 8 Ohms, I would like to know the power rating and eventually your experience using it with guitar amp.

Thanks in advance, best regards from Ottawa :smilie_flagge17:

View attachment 4473
View attachment 4474


P.S.

Yes, I did patch the cone with pieces of broken speaker cone and contact cement .


----------



## nonreverb

I'd venture a guess that it's a Marsland speaker


----------



## traynor_garnet

Yep. Marsland.


----------



## nonreverb

Not particularly renowned for their performance....I think I have one in the garage. You're welcome to it if you like.


----------



## epis

nonreverb said:


> Not particularly renowned for their performance....I think I have one in the garage. You're welcome to it if you like.


Thanks for your respond and the generous offer :food-smiley-004:
What do you think about it's power rating ?


----------



## nonreverb

Horseshoe magnet...20 watts? Maybe 25 on a good day with the wind at it's back.....Probably has a 1 inch voice coil too.


----------



## Lincoln

And after you shred your way through those two, I've got 3 more on the shelf you can have. 2 of them are out of a late 60's Traynor YT15 cab and the other one is out of a pine/pepco bass amp.


----------



## nonreverb

Ha! I've got one of those too! Still has the "Canadian Jensen" (Marsland) in it. Resplendent with magnet bell cover no less...



Lincoln said:


> And after you shred your way through those two, I've got 3 more on the shelf you can have. 2 of them are out of a late 60's Traynor YT15 cab and the other one is out of a pine/pepco bass amp.


----------



## greco

Lincoln said:


> And after you shred your way through those two, I've got 3 more on the shelf you can have. 2 of them are out of a late 60's Traynor YT15 cab and the other one is out of a pine/pepco bass amp.


And I have a 12 inch Marsland to add to this list. 
In all fairness , it doesn't sound too bad, IMHO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet

nonreverb said:


> Still has the "Canadian Jensen" (Marsland) in it. Resplendent with magnet bell cover no less...


Actually, the real "Canadian Jensen" are the Radio Speakers of Canada (RSC) speakers. Jensen contracted RSC to make Jensen spec speakers here in Canada because trade restrictions made Jensens expensive. The earliest RSC speakers even had the Jensen logo on them in addition to the RSC; these are nearly identical to vintage Jensens and sound amazing. RSC eventually dropped its relation to Jensen and went under. A company called Marsland took RCS over and started making inexpensive speakers. The rest is mediocre tone history 

Almost all old Canadian amps use Marslands because they were cheap and everything else was crazy to import. Traynor, Garnet, Pine, etc all suffered because of them. The amps themselves were seen as second class citizens, but we now know it was just the speaker. I put Webers in all my Traynor and Garnets and it is a day and night difference.

I am pretty sure that is the right history, but a few details may be off.


----------



## Lincoln

View attachment 4485


Here's my grouping of three Marsland 15". Ignor the guitar in the middle of them.
Magnet is the same but the basket looks quite different on these ones.
The two at the top of the picture are out of the Traynor, the bottom one is out of the Pepco


----------



## TheRumRunner

I admit it, I too am a hoarder of these old 15's, with a life long supply consisting of 4. It's a sickness I tell ya. I think I'm ok now.

I blame my affliction on this ole guys rig.

View attachment 4486


DW


----------



## nonreverb

Indeed! It is an RSC speaker. I should have remembered that. Old age is a terrible thing on memory sometimes...Mine actually says Jensen/RSC on the bell.



traynor_garnet said:


> Actually, the real "Canadian Jensen" are the Radio Speakers of Canada (RSC) speakers. Jensen contracted RSC to make Jensen spec speakers here in Canada because trade restrictions made Jensens expensive. The earliest RSC speakers even had the Jensen logo on them in addition to the RSC; these are nearly identical to vintage Jensens and sound amazing. RSC eventually dropped its relation to Jensen and went under. A company called Marsland took RCS over and started making inexpensive speakers. The rest is mediocre tone history
> 
> Almost all old Canadian amps use Marslands because they were cheap and everything else was crazy to import. Traynor, Garnet, Pine, etc all suffered because of them. The amps themselves were seen as second class citizens, but we now know it was just the speaker. I put Webers in all my Traynor and Garnets and it is a day and night difference.
> 
> I am pretty sure that is the right history, but a few details may be off.


----------



## nonreverb

That thing's beautifully hideous...



TheRumRunner said:


> I admit it, I too am a hoarder of these old 15's, with a life long supply consisting of 4. It's a sickness I tell ya. I think I'm ok now.
> 
> I blame my affliction on this ole guys rig.
> 
> View attachment 4486
> 
> 
> DW


----------



## Electraglide

I spend more than two years looking for a 15" Marsland and they were here all the time. If you want to get shed of yours Lincoln I'm interested.


----------



## Lincoln

Electraglide said:


> I spend more than two years looking for a 15" Marsland and they were here all the time. If you want to get shed of yours Lincoln I'm interested.


Just 1? No problem, it's yours.  pm me and we'll figure out shipping/pickup


----------



## Electraglide

If I did things right, pm sent.


----------



## Greg Ellis

Lincoln said:


> Ignor the guitar in the middle of them.


Hard to ignore, that's a beautiful guitar. I have a soft spot for black strats with tortoise guards tho...


----------



## J-75

traynor_garnet said:


> Actually, the real "Canadian Jensen" are the Radio Speakers of Canada (RSC) speakers. Jensen contracted RSC to make Jensen spec speakers here in Canada because trade restrictions made Jensens expensive. The earliest RSC speakers even had the Jensen logo on them in addition to the RSC; these are nearly identical to vintage Jensens and sound amazing. RSC eventually dropped its relation to Jensen and went under. A company called Marsland took RCS over and started making inexpensive speakers. The rest is mediocre tone history
> 
> Almost all old Canadian amps use Marslands because they were cheap and everything else was crazy to import. Traynor, Garnet, Pine, etc all suffered because of them. The amps themselves were seen as second class citizens, but we now know it was just the speaker. I put Webers in all my Traynor and Garnets and it is a day and night difference.
> 
> I am pretty sure that is the right history, but a few details may be off.


You're exactly right. I lived through all that history.


----------



## copperhead

I tried one of these 15" marsland alnico speakers out of my pepco amp in my Fender stock brown Excelsior the tone is darker & smoother & not really no better bass responce & quite a quieter than the stock Excelsior speaker .........Darn!!!


----------

